# Iowa bottle show



## Pettydigger (Jun 9, 2005)

July 30th,The Iowa Antique Bottleers 36th Annual Show & Sale, 9am-3pm at the Iowa State Fairgrounds, Tourism Bldg, Des Moines, IA. Info: TOM SOUTHARD, 2815 Druid Hill Dr., Des Moines, IA. 50315, phone (515) 282-6901. If anyone is close come and see it.   Pettydigger


----------

